# [SOLVED] What do you think the problem is?



## lils (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

I unplugged my Pioneer plasma TV (PDP-536XDE) yesterday and moved it into a different room. Today, I put it back and plugged it all in...and it doesn't work!

The media box that is seperate from the actual screen remains in standby, it flashes red continuously. Have I plugged it in wrong? Is something wrong with the TV..its only 2 years old though!

Any help would be appreacitaed very much! Or even if you could point me in the direction of someone who would know, as Pioneer customer service is shut on weekends!

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: What do you think the problem is?*

Welcome to TSF. Sorry you're having problems.

Try unplugging the media center unit at the wall. Wait a couple of minutes. While you're waiting check the cable that goes from the center to the TV. Unplug it and check both male ends to make sure there are no bent leads. Reconnect it making sure its connected tightly. Plug it back in. Press the power button. Then try the remote power button. If its still flashing red - try holding the power button in for 5 - 10 seconds. I have no idea if that will do anything but it does perform a reset on lots of devices and is worth a try.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lils (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: What do you think the problem is?*



yustr said:


> Welcome to TSF. Sorry you're having problems.
> 
> Try unplugging the media center unit at the wall. Wait a couple of minutes. While you're waiting check the cable that goes from the center to the TV. Unplug it and check both male ends to make sure there are no bent leads. Reconnect it making sure its connected tightly. Plug it back in. Press the power button. Then try the remote power button. If its still flashing red - try holding the power button in for 5 - 10 seconds. I have no idea if that will do anything but it does perform a reset on lots of devices and is worth a try.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you very much, followed your advice and it worked. ray: Success story!

Much simpler problem than I first feared. Thanks, appreciated alot!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: What do you think the problem is?*

You're very welcome. Now don't be a stranger around here. Be sure to check out the rest of the forums. They're informative and lots of fun.


----------

